# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Silver Bullion For Precious Metals IRA - What Would YOU Buy?

## Peter4Paul2016

I know that only certain precious metals qualify for a Gold IRA...  

I know to stay away from numismatics, "limited edition" or other over priced "rare" coins.  

What silver coins would YOU add from this list?  

https://www.regalassets.com/silver-coins

----------


## Zippyjuan

A lot of the coins in your ad are not eligible to have in a metals IRA. They are limited to bullion coins and bars.  Also note that you cannot hold your own metal IRA- it must be in the hands of some custodian.

----------


## ctiger2

Skip the IRA. Liquidate all paper instruments and buy physical and have in your possession.

----------


## Tod

Lately I have been giving some thought to closing my IRA.......it is a tough call because of the government theft involved if I do it prematurely.  But if I leave it in, at some point they are probably going to rob me anyway as a way to deal with their irresponsible handling of the money they have already stolen.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Coming from someone who eats and breaths PMs I would suggest American Silver Eagles for your Silver and Gold Buffalos for your gold. If you cant afford the whole gold OZs then I would suggest fractional AGEs.

Though I would agree that if someone is not matching your contributions you might as well just buy the physical.

----------


## Carson

I suppose it would make sense to sell the imaginary Gold and Silver and buy the real stuff for yourself...

like until it folds and they track you down.

----------


## Smaulgld

Silver Eagles and Silver bars that are IRA eligible

----------


## oyarde

> Skip the IRA. Liquidate all paper instruments and buy physical and have in your possession.


I would do this as well . More so if you have no physical and before that I would have land , water , trees , food weapons ,ammo then physical . Then , if you want some paper , go ahead , I reckon .

----------


## oyarde

> A lot of the coins in your ad are not eligible to have in a metals IRA. They are limited to bullion coins and bars.  Also note that you cannot hold your own metal IRA- it must be in the hands of some custodian.


Which I view as a problem .

----------


## oyarde

It is a pretty crappy list . When metals are low ( silver is , gold is not ) , numistics are something to be considered . Not crap , like high grade silver eagles , but more along the lines of Barber halves in Good , Morgan dollars in Unc ( not 1921 ), early date Walking Liberty halves in Good ( before 1934 ). Peace dollars ( not  , 1922 or 1923 ) in Extra Fine or About Uncirculated , early date Mercury dimes ( 1921 and before ) , Barber & sitting Liberty dimes in G or Very good , Sitting Liberty halves  , Good  , Pre , oh 1913 ish gold in $5 or less  . Etc

----------


## Bitcoiner

Rare or collector coins are not eligible for your gold IRA. The IRS makes an exception only for American Eagle proof coins. 

https://bullion.directory/adding-ame...s-to-your-ira/

I'm not sure proof Eagles are worth investing in with your IRA.

----------


## oyarde

Proof silver eagles that the mint once peddled for the inflated price of 50 and 5 shipping can now be sold for 72 because of these IRA's

----------


## Snowball

> Lately I have been giving some thought to closing my IRA.......it is a tough call because of the government theft involved if I do it prematurely.  But if I leave it in, at some point they are probably going to rob me anyway as a way to deal with their irresponsible handling of the money they have already stolen.


just come up with some "gambling losses" to offset.

----------

